
Show HN: Tablesaw: A Java data-frame for 500M-row tables - ljw1001
https://github.com/lwhite1/tablesaw
======
ljw1001
The target scalability for this version is ~2 billion rows on a server class
machine. Right now 500 million is about the best you can do with reasonable
performance on a laptop.

